# Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln



## Wahoo12 (23. November 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

noch ein Nachtrag: Welche Bootsgröße bei einem Schlauchboot ist erfahrungsgemäß günstig für 2 Angler, Bootsgröße 290/320 cm oder 360cm?
Viele Grüße aus Südamerika


----------



## HD4ever (23. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

nimm mal lieber 360 wenn du / ihr euch mit tackle auch noch etwas bewegen wollt ! :m
wer zu klein kauft, kauft zwei mal
Kollege 3,2m gekauft ... will nun nen 360er haben ...


----------



## Ted (23. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

Ich würde dir auch mindestens 360 empfehlen! Boote sind eigentlich immer zu klein...


----------



## ulf (24. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

Hallo

Mir fehlt zwar der Vergleich, aber kleiner als mein 3,6m Boot würde ich es nicht haben wollen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## pely66 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

Ohne wenn und aber 3,60 cm ..........#6


----------



## allegoric (24. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

Klar, je größer desto besser, ABER wenn man das auch mal alleine transportieren will ODER ein kleines Auto hat, dann kann auch ein 3,20er Sinn machen.

Ich habe mich für ein 3,20er wegen der Handlichkeit und Transport entschieden. Ich komme zu zweit gut aus. Klar ist größer, schöner, aber eben auch mehr drummherum ;-)

Ich denke, wenn da nichts dagegenspricht, würde ich immer ein Boot so groß wie möglich kaufen und wenn man Trailer hat oder eine Möglichkeit die Kiste aufgeblasen zu lassen. Dann erst recht!


----------



## Wahoo12 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

Vielen DAnk für die Tipps. Größe des Autos ist kein Problem, (Pathfinder), aber Trailer schon, d.h. aufgepumpt transportieren geht nicht. Hier kommt man mit Trailer nicht an die schönen kleinen Flüsse ran. Aber da das Packmaß ja nicht so unheimlich groß ist, werde ich das 360er nehmen, ist wohl dann wirklich viel kompfortabler und im Preis nicht so sehr viel teurer. Nur der Aluboden macht mir Sorgen. Habe gelesen, dass Geräusche mit Aluboden stärker ins Wasser übertragen werden als bei Holzboden.
Viele Grüße
Bernd


----------



## dennisG (28. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

Hm der Aluboden... Wenn man mal guckt welche Botte namenhafte Angler fischen wird man feststellen das es fast ausschließlich Boote aus Aluminium sind!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*



> Habe gelesen, dass Geräusche mit Aluboden stärker ins Wasser übertragen werden als bei Holzboden.



Dies ist auch wirklich so und wenn dich das stört,so kannst du ja eine Gummimatte kaufen und die einlegen.

Jürgen


----------



## Stxkx1978 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

du kannst den aluboden in nem schlauchboot nicht mit dem in einem nackten aluboot vergleichen.
beim aluboot wirkt das wie ne klangschale,und ist viel lauter.

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Löwenbäcker (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

Ich bekomme bei einem 3,50 Meter langen Zodiak Mark1 Classic mein Angelzeug und eine Angel gerade so gemanagt. Wenn ich mir das mit 2 Leuten vorstelle... das wird echt schwer.


----------



## peiner freak (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

ich würde für 2 mann nix unter 4 m kaufen gretz björn


----------



## ragbar (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

Bei mir geht das grundsätzlich schon für mich allein bei mind. 4.2m los, egal ob gerudert (Talsperre) oder im Meer unter Motor.Dafür brauch ich 2 Boote. Hab vorher alles mögliche andere probiert, um mich vor den Investitionen zu drücken.
Hat nicht geklappt, wurde mindestens unbequem, weiterhin gefährlich . Mag sein daß es Leute gibt, die mit kleinerem, leichterm zurechtkommen. Für mich ist das nichts.
Gruß

Erik


----------



## michi12 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Welche Bootsgröße zum Angeln*

Hi,

Ich habe ein Bombard C4 mit einem 40 PS Yamaha Motor. Bin total zufrieden, schnell rein und raus slippen, was will man mehr! |rolleyes


----------

